

Ask HN: Which Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey scripts do you use? - rahimnathwani

I looked on userscripts.org to see what other scripts are popular, but no single one of the ranking options (# downloads, date last updated etc.) helps me get a list of the top 100 from which I can choose the ones I want.
======
ScottWhigham
Reddit Filter Plus

Reddit Hide All

Hacker News Threadify

The other ones I use are specific to the sites I frequent. As such, I don't
think they'd be that useful to others. I wrote some that help me grep the
Gearslutz.com classifieds board, for example. I wrote another that highlights
certain things on Yahoo's soccer index page. Meh - boring to anyone else but
me!

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thank you. I am about to install Hacker News Threadify:
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317)

